# Amplificador 20Wrms diseño basado en transistores clásicos



## thevenin (Ago 25, 2008)

Muy buenas:

Tiempo atrás hice el diseño de este amplificador que aún no he montado, porque primero tendría que realizar la fuente simétrica.

Me gustaría someterlo a vuestro análisis, y para ello tenéis los análisis de respuesta en frecuencia, fourier y la señales de salida y entrada.

No tiene protección ni ningún tipo de ajuste por el momento, es simplemente para evaluación.

Ganancia 30 dB
La tensión de alimentación 25V simétrica. 

Se está probando con una entrada 200mVpp 1Khz.


*Amplificador*




La respuesta en frecuencia está entre los 15 y 31 Khz
*Frecuencia*





*Analógico*


*Potencia de salida*
Vpp=16V sobre 8 Ohms =32Wpp, 32/2sqrt(2)=22.6Wrms


*Fourier*


Mostrando la distorsión armónica, con una tensión de +-25 apenas muestra distorsión, tampoco la he calculado.

Ahí os lo dejo para análisis


----------

